# Best place to get paint from?



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi all
Need a small aerosol paint and lacquer kit to paint colour coded parking sensors, a lot of people will say the dealer is the best place for the perfect colour match but they don't do aerosol, just touch up paints. 
Where is best to to get a good colour natch from?

TIA


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Halfrauds?


----------



## Lefty (Jan 28, 2013)

I havent used. But they get a good write up.

www.paints4u.com


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

paints 4 u or your local auto paint supplier...

:thumb:


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Vag dealers do rattle cans, What car do you have?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

bambam12 said:


> Vag dealers do rattle cans, What car do you have?


So do Ford, I'd be very surprised if the dealer couldn't order you a rattle can


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Colour matching, not as simple as ordering from the code or certain supplier.

http://www.carcolourservices.co.uk/classroom-painting/86-the-colour-matching-process


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

bambam12 said:


> Vag dealers do rattle cans, What car do you have?


Car is a BMW


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> So do Ford, I'd be very surprised if the dealer couldn't order you a rattle can


They cant, touch up kits only


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

CarColours said:


> Colour matching, not as simple as ordering from the code or certain supplier.
> 
> http://www.carcolourservices.co.uk/classroom-painting/86-the-colour-matching-process


I just checked out your site and all looks great, but for a true colour match you ask customers to send in a sample of the paint close to the area that's going to be painted. How can you physically do that? I can't get my head around that one. Can you explain? Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Matty77 said:


> I just checked out your site and all looks great, but for a true colour match you ask customers to send in a sample of the paint close to the area that's going to be painted. How can you physically do that? I can't get my head around that one. Can you explain? Cheers :thumb:


Yes will do! Firstly colour codes give you a colour, but most colours have 'variants' such as a darker shade, a bluer shade and so on. So first we would need a sample from the car and check what variant it is, using our colour cards. However if the car has been repaired/painted before then this colour may even vary from the variants! We then need something off the car and we match the closest variant and then tint to the colour closer to match your car. However you need to give us a sample that is in the area you are painting. Basically if a car comes in that needs painting say the front wing, but in the past the rear quarter has been repaired, and may have been repaired/painted slightly off colour. Then giving us the petrol flap from the rear quarter will not do, as the rear quarter is a different colour, so when you receive the paint and paint the front wing, results in wrong colour!

To physically do this, take the petrol flap or other sample you want to send and check if it matches the area you are painting. If it does send that, if it doesn't try and find something you can take off from the area you are painting. If you can't then either drive the car to the paint shop or if its a damaged panel which you are replacing and painting then send the damaged panel.


----------

